# SF Bay Three Bridge Fiasco video '08



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

http://norcalsailing.com/TBF.video.html

"For the truly obsessed, it's a fun watch. For everyone else, a reminder of how hard it is to make watching sailboats remotely interesting for more than 2 minutes." - Sailing Anarchy

 Thanks Windy, nice footage.


----------

